# Receivers with multeq xt and multeq xt32 + the anti-mode



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

I was kindly asked to ask this question on a separate thread and not the one I first posted it in! so here goes!!

Hi guys!! What would be the best way to implement an anti-mode / 8033 cinema if you had either a receiver with multeq xt or multeq xt32 using two diy subs running through one channel of an ep4000 in 4ohm bridged mode.............would it be just a case of eq'ing the subs via ant-mode first and then all speakers with xt / xt32.....................which after doing so the out put from the subs seems low doing it this way which I realise is the norm / recommended way.

Or would it be best to run xt / xt32 first and then the anti-mode cal and then set the sub level/s yourself to match the main speakers via spl meter.

Steve.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi could someone please churp in and explain why it seems that after running the anti calibration and afterwards running audyssey the bass output seems to have little output.........cheers!!


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Im interested to see this too...my new 818 will be here tomorrow...and I like my bass now, don't wanna loose any....I thought I read something about doing a firmware update would correct that( is yours current)


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

And also I have a similar setup ( with 2 separate DIY subs ) running off 1 amp...but I don't have any experience as this will be my 1st time having an AVR with audyssey


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

rselby said:


> And also I have a similar setup ( with 2 separate DIY subs ) running off 1 amp...but I don't have any experience as this will be my 1st time having an AVR with audyssey


Well! I actually only have xt atm and formally had a cheap avr before this one which only had 2EQ which turned out to have gone south! so att it made sense to have an 8033 cinema in the mix..............but having now bought the denon avr2000 of which I very much like , The last time that I ran the anti calibration it seem to set the bass quite low but then again I've sent back my second behringer epx4000 because of a fault so it could in fact be berry at fault.................I'd checked the epx4000 against a friends ep4000 and my epx4000 channel clip lights were not lighting up on low volume like it was with the ep4000.

So I've now ordered a ep4000 plus instead of running the speakers/amp in two channel 2ohm mode I will now bridge both subs with a jumper wire and just run both subs from one channel bridged at 4ohm on the ep4000 when it arrives , my subs positions are a mirror image of each other in the front so should have a similar response plus the 8033 should take care of any phasing issues! especially now they will be running from just the one channel although xt and the 8033 would EQ both subs as one anyway even if they were ran in stereo.

I guess we shall see if it was the epx4000 at fault being faulty and having a low bass output or the fact that perhaps running the 8033 first and then xt may add to many additional filters and really flatten the response curve / spl output................if this is the case then I may try it the other way around and run audyssey first and then the 8033 calibration afterwards to see which is best.........and like I stated above check the sub/s output level against the main speaker levels with the good old spl meter..............thoughts please?


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

My ep4000 I've been told will be arriving tomorrow the Friday 13th:scared:


So i'll be able to test it all out properly then / at the weekend.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

In fact after doing some more reading on this forum ive decided to go back to wiring my subs for 2ohm stereo mode for the ep4000! so this way I will be able to level match both subs with an spl meter before running an eq be it audyssey or the 8033 first / second or vice versa respectively.


----------

